# Underarmour



## soccerparent1 (Jan 8, 2018)

For years I heard about the dreaded refs that wouldn’t let little girls wear long sleeve underarmour under their jersey unless they matched their uniform, whole team same color, etc. or sliders had to match, etc.

Finally had it happen today, in a non-league high school game in the pouring rain today my DD has to remove her long sleeve dry fit because it was black and the uniforms were dark Navy blue.

Things that make you say REALLY????


----------



## Josep (Jan 9, 2018)

If you’ve known this for years, why wouldn’t you have gotten your DD dark navy blue UA?


----------



## GunninGopher (Jan 9, 2018)

I've heard for years that the CIF uniform policy is very strict, at least for the San Diego section.

Don't blame the referees. You can bet the opponent would have made some big deal about it if she would have played with the undershirt on. It is the nature of HS. They do the same in DA too, don't they?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 9, 2018)

Is there a noticeable difference between navy and black?  Especially in the rain.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 9, 2018)

Some refs just don't have a common sense. 
Of course Rules are Rules and if everyone would follow those rules, we wouldn't have this discussion.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 9, 2018)

Some refs just don't have a common sense. 
Of course Rules are Rules and if everyone would follow those rules, we wouldn't have this discussion.


----------



## mirage (Jan 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between navy and black?  Especially in the rain.


Yes - to my eyes I can tell the difference even under the lights.

I personally think the rule is silly but it is what it is and OP knowingly ignored it.  I completely agree with josep above.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 9, 2018)

Not just High School or DA. Club leagues have the same rules.  Rarely enforced but I have seen it enforced in an important game about 5 years ago on one of my boy's teams. It only takes once to learn that lesson.  If you knew, but ignore it, don't complain when you do get called on it.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Some refs just don't have a common sense.
> Of course Rules are Rules and if everyone would follow those rules, we wouldn't have this discussion.


I didn't realize that high school referees enforced this, or that it is even a high school rule.  I  have seen a lot of variation in players' gear enforcement in high school games, but that is usually centered on hats or gloves.  I have never seen a high school referee require a player to change out of mismatched underwear.  Must be a newbie referee.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 9, 2018)

It's not like the jersey was blue and she was wearing a red or white undershirt.  2 dark colors shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jan 9, 2018)

Josep said:


> If you’ve known this for years, why wouldn’t you have gotten your DD dark navy blue UA?


Seriously. Only in girls soccer is there a referee enforcing lame ass rules that have nothing to do with the game. Why didn’t he go out and purchase the identical color under shirt to match the jersey of their team. How about because it’s dumb and unnecessary, an the kid is cold and just wanted to be warm. Yeah yeah, rules are rules. I see it all the time, boys soccer never enforced, girls soccer referees love to analyze undergarments colors.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 9, 2018)

Josep said:


> If you’ve known this for years, why wouldn’t you have gotten your DD dark navy blue UA?





Eagle33 said:


> Some refs just don't have a common sense.
> Of course Rules are Rules and if everyone would follow those rules, we wouldn't have this discussion.


It is high school, in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> Seriously. Only in girls soccer is there a referee enforcing lame ass rules that have nothing to do with the game. Why didn’t he go out and purchase the identical color under shirt to match the jersey of their team. How about because it’s dumb and unnecessary, an the kid is cold and just wanted to be warm. Yeah yeah, rules are rules. I see it all the time, boys soccer never enforced, girls soccer referees love to analyze undergarments colors.


Espola.


----------



## ElGringo49 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> Seriously. Only in girls soccer is there a referee enforcing lame ass rules that have nothing to do with the game. Why didn’t he go out and purchase the identical color under shirt to match the jersey of their team. How about because it’s dumb and unnecessary, an the kid is cold and just wanted to be warm. Yeah yeah, rules are rules. I see it all the time, boys soccer never enforced, girls soccer referees love to analyze undergarments colors.


We had a hard time with a referee this year in CSL B05 League play where one of our players was wearing black shin guard stays over dark blue socks so it happens to the boys also.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

ElGringo49 said:


> We had a hard time with a referee this year in CSL B05 League play where one of our players was wearing black shin guard stays over dark blue socks so it happens to the boys also.


I can understand why uniform and appearance regulations make sense for a professional league where it is part of the spectacle.  However,  with youth and school sports being strapped for money in most cases, the powers that be should back off and spend the money more sensibly in order to create more opportunities to just let the kids play.


----------



## Frank (Jan 9, 2018)

Could have been an assessment for the ref. Things always get by the book when that is happening as it could effect the officials job.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Its a image thing, if you allow one thing then pretty soon each kid is wearing different colors and the team (Club) start looking rag tag, do I agree with it, not so much , my DD had to remove her SG Straps because the color didnt match her socks.
I get and can appreciate a good looking uniform, yes they are kids, but honestly , its a bit silly either way.
We now match everything just to be safe ....


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Its a image thing, if you allow one thing then pretty soon each kid is wearing different colors and the team (Club) start looking rag tag, do I agree with it, not so much , my DD had to remove her SG Straps because the color didnt match her socks.
> I get and can appreciate a good looking uniform, yes they are kids, but honestly , its a bit silly either way.
> We now match everything just to be safe ....


It's only silly one way.


----------



## ElGringo49 (Jan 10, 2018)

Frank said:


> Could have been an assessment for the ref. Things always get by the book when that is happening as it could effect the officials job.


Excellent point !!!!


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

Frank said:


> Could have been an assessment for the ref. Things always get by the book when that is happening as it could effect the officials job.


If referees act differently when they are being assessed, what is the point of the assessment?


----------



## Frank (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> If referees act differently when they are being assessed, what is the point of the assessment?


You could ask that question in every walk of life and profession.


----------

